# I'll be golfing in warm weather in 18 days---but who's counting ?



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Dec 21, 2009)

Headed from Maine to the West Palm Beach area for two days, then on to Orlando.

It's 18 days away, 
......but who's counting.

We will be at Marriott Royal Palms for the week in Orlando.


FORE!!!!  ...................

Pat


----------



## Sea Six (Dec 21, 2009)

It was 45 this morning in south Florida. Depends what you mean by warm, as things change.


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Dec 30, 2009)

It's supposed to snow significantly here in Maine over the next three or four days, depending on how the two Low fronts merge.

I'm now down to nine days 'till a potential tee time in the West Palm area.

(I'm not counting........)

Pat


----------



## Sea Six (Dec 31, 2009)

Keep an eye on the 10 day on weather.com  It was absolutely beautiful down here today - highs around 80, and totally sunny.  Only problem is it gets dark so early this time of year!


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Dec 31, 2009)

The 'early' darkness that you mentioned....
Civil Twilight (pitch dark) was 6:05pm Thursday in Orlando.

For my town (Hermon, ME)---- 4:38pm  !!!

I look forward to the extra minutes of daylight!!!!

Pat


----------



## Sea Six (Dec 31, 2009)

I look forward to when it gets dark at 9PM..


----------



## chriskre (Dec 31, 2009)

Another hot day in paradise today.  My a/c and my ceiling fans have been on all day.  It's way too hot down here for December but it'll be great for your golf game.  Enjoy.


----------



## NWL (Dec 31, 2009)

#1 Cowboys Fan said:


> The 'early' darkness that you mentioned....
> Civil Twilight (pitch dark) was 6:05pm Thursday in Orlando.
> 
> For my town (Hermon, ME)---- 4:38pm  !!!
> ...



Enjoy the sunlight, warm weather, and above all, have a great time on the links.   

Cheers!


----------



## Sea Six (Dec 31, 2009)

If this 10 day forecast is too hot for you, you're living in the wrong place.  This is the 10 day forecast for Miami:

Fri
Jan 1 Isolated T-Storms  78°  51°

Jan 2  Sunny                67°   50°

Jan 3  Mostly Cloudy      65°   49°

Jan 4   Sunny               64°   48°

Jan 5  Partly Cloudy       64°   48°

Jan 6  Partly Cloudy       65°   56°

Jan 7  Partly Cloudy      70°    59°

Jan 8  Cloudy              74°     68°

Jan 9 T-Storms            78°    60°

I wouldn't even consider swimming in these temperatures, but I hear people from New England think this is perfect swimming weather.


----------



## chriskre (Dec 31, 2009)

Maybe those highs are under a tree but out in the sun it feels like the 80's.
Just walking the dog made me break out in a sweat.  

And No, I wouldn't swim in those temps either, after all, my blood has been thinned by the move South many, many years ago.  

I'm no longer able to swim with the polar bears.


----------



## Sea Six (Jan 1, 2010)

Isn't it funny (maybe to us) how many people claim to go swimming when it is 60 degrees outside, and the water is 65?  I think we are all subject to the same rules of hypothermia, no matter where we live. You know what I mean, since you live down here.  It's not always warm enough to get wet during winter just because you are in Florida!


----------



## Sea Six (Jan 1, 2010)

PS - another front came thru here today - the temp dropped about 15 degrees in 2 hours.  Oh well, this is winter! We had to close the doors because it got so cold in the house - without the air conditioner!


----------



## erm (Jan 2, 2010)

Pat, when you dig out from the snow today I'm sure you'll be more than ready for some Florida sunshine.  I head back on Tuesday to Bradenton- a half hour from both Siesta Key and Anna Maria Island.  In the two weeks I've been back in New England I've had a fall on the ice requiring two visits to the chiropractor and have developed a miserable cold that I can't wait to get rid of.   I love New England, but in the winter I'd rather be in Florida.


----------



## brigechols (Jan 2, 2010)

#1 Cowboys Fan said:


> We will be at Marriott Royal Palms for the week in Orlando.



Enjoy your trip! Please post comments about Marriott's Royal Palms.


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Jan 2, 2010)

brigechols said:


> Enjoy your trip! Please post comments about Marriott's Royal Palms.



Oh, I will write a review, I always have done so.

I hope to be teeing it up in 6 days!! 

Pat


----------



## bobcat (Jan 2, 2010)

#1 Cowboys Fan said:


> Oh, I will write a review, I always have done so.
> 
> I hope to be teeing it up in 6 days!!
> 
> Pat



Good luck. We just got hit with a clod front that will last at least 7 days. Sun thru Fri in low 40;s. At night, low 20's. We are in S E N C about 40 min from S C. We also have 30 mile an hour winds. There is frost delays every day.  I hope it will be warm on your trip. Life is not fair. I have a good 100 golf courses with in an hour away from my house. We have 4 where I live and I do not play golf.  Enjoy


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Jan 2, 2010)

I sure hope I get warmer weather than those temps!!

Pat


----------



## Sea Six (Jan 3, 2010)

It's COLD down here! Highs near 60, and lows in the 30's. Check the 10 day just for a guideline. Near Orlando, they are concerned about freezing fruit since it will be in the 20's.  I didn't see anybody swimming today.


----------



## Sea Six (Jan 3, 2010)

chriskre said:


> Maybe those highs are under a tree but out in the sun it feels like the 80's.
> Just walking the dog made me break out in a sweat.
> 
> And No, I wouldn't swim in those temps either, after all, my blood has been thinned by the move South many, many years ago.
> ...


 

Tell us again how warm you are this week.


----------



## skyla123 (Jan 3, 2010)

We are headed to cancun for a week at royal carribean can't wait 19 days.........


----------



## bobcat (Jan 3, 2010)

#1 Cowboys Fan said:


> I sure hope I get warmer weather than those temps!!
> 
> Pat



I would check the weather report before you come down. Bring warm cloths and long underwear.  At the most, it will be warmer then where you live. It looks like you were hit with a snowstorm this weekend. It will be 19 here tonight. This weather is nuts for down here.  Good luck.


----------



## cpnuser (Jan 4, 2010)

It's 35º here in Brandon(15 miles east of Tampa) this morning.  I'm sure it will be warmer farther south but still chilly.  Enjoy your visit.


----------



## The Conch Man (Jan 4, 2010)

Naples is 43 degrees this mornin' & its goin' to last for the next four days, bummer!


----------



## Sea Six (Jan 4, 2010)

I think the thermostat for Florida is controlled by an Eagles fan.


----------



## lvhmbh (Jan 4, 2010)

It is bad ju-ju to talk about how warm it will be in Florida right before a trip.  My friend said her daughter was coming down and looking forward to swimming.  My reply "thanks alot now we'll have cold weather" - kind of laughing but......  We are in Boca Raton and we actually have the heat on


----------



## Bill4728 (Jan 4, 2010)

The national weather report said to expect temps in the low 30s today in Florida.

I'll take my Seattle 48 degrees with rain, Thank You.


----------



## TamaraQT (Jan 4, 2010)

Sea Six said:


> I think the thermostat for Florida is controlled by an Eagles fan.


 
Now that's funny!!!!!    :rofl:


----------



## bobcat (Jan 4, 2010)

TamaraQT said:


> Now that's funny!!!!!    :rofl:



22 here this morning. Maybe some snow on Fri. Fri morning 18 and Sat 17. They said we are in the worst clod spell since 1917. A handfull of people played golf today.


----------



## Sea Six (Jan 4, 2010)

Your clod spell data would be so much more interesting to us if you told us where you are.


----------



## bobcat (Jan 4, 2010)

Sea Six said:


> Your clod spell data would be so much more interesting to us if you told us where you are.



Sorry, should be cold. Bottom of N C on the coast.


----------



## Nancy (Jan 5, 2010)

Sea Six said:


> Your clod spell data would be so much more interesting to us if you told us where you are.



I had a hard time figuring out what a clod spell was.


----------



## Sea Six (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks for the update, bobcat - those are some COLD temps for NC!  I considered that cold when I lived in the Pocono Mountains of PA.  Not only is it cold here in FLA, but the cold spell is lasting for up to 2 weeks, which is unusual.


----------



## rapmarks (Jan 5, 2010)

I play in Ladies golf League, Tuesday mornings.  I always get stuck with the 7:32 or 7:40 teetime.  Three weeks in a row, temperatures 46, 41, 44.  I played the first week, it never got any warmer, cancelled the other two times.  Hoping Thursday will be warmer, teetimes don't start til 8 for that league.


----------



## theo (Jan 5, 2010)

*Yikes!*



rapmarks said:


> I play in Ladies golf League, Tuesday mornings.  I always get stuck with the 7:32 or 7:40 teetime.  Three weeks in a row, temperatures 46, 41, 44.  .



A little bit colder, and you might consider joining a hockey league instead!


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Jan 5, 2010)

I'd like to play golf in West Palm this Friday, Saturday.

Then maybe five straight days of golf Monday to Friday.

So, please wish me warmer weather than is being reported.

 

Pat


----------



## silentg (Jan 5, 2010)

It will drop to 29 degrees in Orlando tonight!  Another cold front coming this week-end.  Record cold temps this week!  Hopefully by the time you get here it will be warm again.


----------



## erm (Jan 5, 2010)

The Governor just declared a state of emergency here in Florida because of the low temperatures.


----------



## Sea Six (Jan 5, 2010)

#1 Cowboys Fan said:


> So, please wish me warmer weather than is being reported.
> 
> Pat



If you wish the Eagles would beat the Cowboys, and go on to win the Superbowl, then I will turn up the temperature 15 to 20 degrees.


----------



## Sea Six (Jan 5, 2010)

RECORD COLD TEMPS coming - just SAY IT!!!!!  GO EAGLES!!!


----------



## Sea Six (Jan 5, 2010)

This is YOUR thread, Pat - E-A-G-L-E-S  !!!!! :whoopie:


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Jan 5, 2010)

To the Eagles fans that have joined this thread, I will humbly say that I don't know the outcome of the upcoming Saturday 1/9/10 game.

I, however, DO know that the outcome of the Sunday 1/3/10 game was:

Dallas 24  Philadelphia 0

I, again, hope that it is Okay to humbly say:

Go Cowboys!!!

Pat


----------



## Talent312 (Jan 6, 2010)

"Dallas 24 Philadelphia 0" -- this is beginning to sound contentious.
------------------------

I want some of that global warming... now!
Next Summer: Too much global warming.

[a personal request, not a comment on the issue of global warming]


----------



## Don (Jan 6, 2010)

34 deg. this morning on the Gulf Coast due west of Palm Beach, with frost.  And it si supposed to get a little colder for the next few mornings.


----------



## bobcat (Jan 6, 2010)

Don said:


> 34 deg. this morning on the Gulf Coast due west of Palm Beach, with frost.  And it si supposed to get a little colder for the next few mornings.



Very cold this A M. We have had ice on the ponds all week. The Gators are using heat lamps.


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Jan 10, 2010)

Sea Six said:


> If you wish the Eagles would beat the Cowboys, and go on to win the Superbowl, then I will turn up the temperature 15 to 20 degrees.



I would NEVER wish that----I guess that's why it hasn't been too warm.... 

Despite the cold wetaher during my Florida vacation, the Cowboys play on....

Pat


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Jan 10, 2010)

Sea Six said:


> RECORD COLD TEMPS coming - just SAY IT!!!!!  GO EAGLES!!!



Let me try to say it---GO Cowboys!!

Pat


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Jan 10, 2010)

Sea Six said:


> This is YOUR thread, Pat - E-A-G-L-E-S  !!!!! :whoopie:



Yes, this is MY thread, 

C-O-W-B-O-Y-S   !!!

Pat


----------

